# Lava Rock as Hardscape - How much does it really affect water quality?



## AKD594 (30 Apr 2016)

Hi All

Just a quick question regarding Lava Rock as hardscape.
I've read in numerous places that lava rock acts as a great area for colonising denitrifying bacteria and thus will improve water quality.
.
Just wanted to ask you guys if (from your experience) you have found this to be true.
The main reason for this question is I am planning a small 25L/5ish Gallon low-tech tank and I figure I should utilise as many different avenues as reasonably possible to improve water quality.

Thanks in advance


----------



## pepedopolous (30 Apr 2016)

It's more porous but you still need to do water changes. I can't imagine anything you could use that would change that. So, if you would prefer to use another type of rock, don't worry about it. I use lava rock because it's cheap, light, and the dark type is very attractive.

P


----------



## AKD594 (30 Apr 2016)

Such a quick response, thanks buddy. 
I intend to change water regularly (especially with such a low tank volume).
Was just curious if anyone thinks that there is any noticeable increase in water quality through utilising lava rock.


----------



## Andy D (30 Apr 2016)

AKD594 said:


> Was just curious if anyone thinks that there is any noticeable increase in water quality through utilising lava rock.



I use it a lot but to be honest I am not sure how I could measure if there was an improvement in quality and what measure would you use?

It will certainly add a decent amount of surface area for nitrifying bacteria but given we are running (typically) heavily planted tanks, they will deal with the ammonia etc anyway.


----------



## rebel (30 Apr 2016)

Lava rock is great as cheap filter media... I suspect it will perform equally as good as the expensive stuff. Would be a neat experiment to do.


----------



## AKD594 (30 Apr 2016)

I may just put a chunk in to cover with Java moss


----------



## MWS (1 May 2016)

I've used Lava rock in all my filters for a few years now - even dumping any original media that ships with the filters, it doesn't seem to hamper flow as much.

Depending on the time of year £3 - £7 gets you more gas barbecue briquettes (Lava Rock) than you know what to do with at most supermarkets - considerably more expensive at garden centres, nevertheless still cheap when pitched against the "special" stuff peddled by filter manufacturers.

I have no way of testing/substantiating this but can say I've never had a problem.


----------

